# need some help.



## valve (Jun 11, 2004)

Creative Sound Blaster External USB 5.1 Sound System -- MP3+.  When it ses "external" what does that mean?  here is the link, http://www.ibuypower.com/ibp.net/store/configurator.aspx?mid=61


----------



## Praetor (Jul 8, 2004)

Meaning it's completely external and provides sound feedback via the USB port: http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?CRE-101265


----------

